# Belly Putter



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Is it possible to make your own belly putter? Not sure if this would work, but I was thinking about maybe trying to take the grip off and trying to weld extra shaft, and then smooth it out. Not sure if that's a good idea though. I know you can buy longer shafts, but I have no clue how difficult it is to remove a putter shaft. Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ponda said:


> Is it possible to make your own belly putter? Not sure if this would work, but I was thinking about maybe trying to take the grip off and trying to weld extra shaft, and then smooth it out. Not sure if that's a good idea though. I know you can buy longer shafts, but I have no clue how difficult it is to remove a putter shaft. Anybody have any experience with this?


Removing a putter shaft is a lot easier than removing iron or wood shafts...usually..Just get a Butane torch, heat up the hosel, until the glue starts smoking, and melts, then just pull it off. Some putters are attached into the head directly, and if yours does this, you may want to consult with a pro. 

I'd buy a new shaft instead of making one..welding metal that thin is tricky.


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, plus I don't have a great welder. Most belly putters go directly into the head though right? My putter doesn't, just wondering if this would be a mistake...


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Just a suggestion, if you check out Golfsmith: Golf clubs, golf balls, golf accessories, golf shoes and golf apparel from Callaway Golf, TaylorMade, Taylor Made, Titleist, Cleveland Golf, Cobra, and Nike Golf OR Welcome to Golfworks | Golf Equipment Supply , I think you'll find shaft extenders that should be a heck of a lot easier to install then welding, or having to buy a new shaft. Just a suggestion.

Del


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Wow, thanks. Had no clue those existed...


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Okay...got another question. I bought an 11'' putter extension from golfworks.com LINK. Hopefully I can cut that. Anyway, I can't find a grip...I found a Winn grip from Golfsmith but the review says it won't fit on .600 shafts.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Check out these sites:

(1) Clubmaker.NET - Golf Grip Specifications for Golf Clubmakers

(2) Grips Lamkin, Golf Pride...

(3) Winn EXCEL WRAP 2-Piece Putter Grip 2PT5W-BM - BHMGolf.com - Best Prices On Golf Equipment On The Web Guaranteed! Winn Golf Grips Winn Winn Grips Winn 2-Piece Grips Winn Putter Grips

One of these sites should be able to help you....


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Okay...I just keep running into problems here, does anyone know what size shaft is in the DFX 6600's? I'm guessing it's just .580, but I want to be sure...


----------

